# 15 year old Golden sporatic bleeding from nostril



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Sorry to hear about poor Jack. Given his age, I think a trip to the vet is in order. At his age, things can go bad pretty quickly, so I'd recommend having him checked out soon. And welcome to the forum. How about a picture of Jack?


----------



## PeanutsMom (Oct 14, 2007)

I'm so sorry! I have no suggestions except to call a vet but wanted to say how sorry I am.


----------



## Aprilpa (Mar 24, 2008)

In a 15 year old dog, there could be multiple reasons why he is having sporadic nosebleeds. I would have him evaluated by your vet ASAP to see what the underlying cause could be. 

It could be benign nasal polyps that will just be a nuisance problem for him, or it could be something more serious. At his age, a thorough medical exam is definately in order. Especially since you mentioned that he responded so well to Rimadyl for so long and now it isn't working as well for him. He may need a change in medications at this point. There are other medications that can be tried to help alleviate his pain and improve his quality of life.

Welcome to the board, and I hope you get some answers soon.


----------



## Aprilpa (Mar 24, 2008)

I responded under your other post.


----------



## DebS (Jun 10, 2008)

Thank you, he does see his vet regularly but you're right he needs to go right away. It's just so hard on him to go there.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Hello and Welcome,
I am sorry that you had to find us because of this but glad that you have joined. We have had several members that had something similar to what Jack is going thru. One girl's dog had a long piece of grass in her nose and one that had nasal surgery but now recovering. I wish I could remember their names and if I do, I will repost them here. 
Have you taken Jack to the vet yet to check it out? If not, that would be my first step and to have them do a blood test and test for lyme disease. I found this one article that says one of the signs is stiff movement. http://www.dogsandticks.com/faqs-lyme-disease-dogs-tick-diseases/index.html
Could he have hit his nose at some time while trying to get up? That could have caused a trauma in his nose. Has he been sneezing at all? If he had, then I might say it could be a some type of infection in his nose.
Also I have a dog that is almost 12 years old and my vet put him on Metacam for his arthitis, so you might ask your vet about that. He has alot of improvement in getting up and down since being on it. Good luck and let us know what the vet says. Hope Jack gets better.


----------



## Auretrvr (May 6, 2008)

*Holding your hand (and paw)...*

Definitely see the vet. Many of us have worried over our senior Goldens and are right in there with you! Keep in touch about what you find out!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Please let us know what you find out at the vet. Jack is in my prayers.


----------



## wabmorgan (May 6, 2008)

My dearly departed Jean-luc use to have similar problems getting around as he got older. He passed away in Jan of 08 at 17 years of age. 

He was also on Rimadyl for a while... but he never had nose bleeds. 

Considering the nose bleeds, and that your baby is having problems getting around again.... I, and as others have suggested, would say a trip to the is in order. 

Hopefully, the nose bleed may prove to be something very minor.

As for getting around, it got to where the Rimadyl didn't help Jean-luc either. Vet switched him to Deramaxx which did seem to help more than the Rimadyl. Which may or may not be applicable to your Jack but may worth talking to your vet about.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Please don't hesitate getting Jack to the vet. Better to rule out anything serious. How wonderful that he is 15 years old - I adore the veterans. Fingers crossed that this is nothing to worry about. :crossfing


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Definitely a trip to the vet is in order. When our first Golden was 12 he started having nosebleeds and it went downhill quickly from there. We got him to the vet, then to an internist at a referral only specialty veterinary hospital- they suspected lymphoma, turned out to be a "probable" case of lepto, based on blood titers. He recovered and lived to 13 1/2--died of hemangiosarcoma.


----------



## RedWoofs (Apr 19, 2008)

DebS said:


> Our beautiful Jack will be 15 on July 1st. He has had problems with his hips and has been taking Rimadyl for the past few years and it has made a huge difference. He was unable to lift himself and collapsed on his legs until the vet prescribed him Rimadyl. Within a few weeks, he was almost back to himself. He gets 120 mg daily. The past few months, we have noticed him struggling to get up and often needs help. About a week ago, I noticed a bloody droplet where he was laying and I thought it might be from chewing. But today I saw the bloody droplet coming from his right nostril. After bawling like a baby for an hour and scouring the net, I came across this site. Does anyone have any advice for this heartbroken family?


Hello and welcome to the board. My beloved 14 yr old golden Custard has been going through issues over the past 5 weeks and I thought I'd share what I know/learned in case it is of any help.
First some background about Custard so you can see some similarities to Jack. Custard is also senior. He too is arthritic and has hip issues (from birth), a history of idiopathic vestibular disorder (resolved and w/o residual effects), laryangeal paralysis, a history of cancer (surgically removed years ago).
We used Rimadyl with success, but then changed to Deramaxx. He was on deramaxx 5 weeks ago. Then came some changes. His 15 yr old golden girlfriend died and he grieved, a mass on his paw started to grow rapidly, and he was not himself. He was also sneezing a lot which was very strange. Went to the vet of course. 
The vet shared with me that large senior goldens can be prone to melanoma and appearance of it on the paws or nose is of concern. We were concerned. 
The vet also shared that there have been more allergic issues this year and the sneezing could be something as simple as irritants bothering his sytem, and not cancer. 
He came off the deramaxx, and when that was out of his system started on Temaril P and Tramadol instead. We continued the multivitamins and joint care items.
The day after the vet appt I saw droplets of blood coming from Custards nostril.
Panic!
Spoke to the emergency vet.
He said it could be something as siimple as he sneezed himself into a regular old nosebleed. Or since there was a soft tissue mass concern, a skull xray was a good idea, but the images are best when the dog is sedated. Since there was a possibility of Custard having surgery to remove the mass on his paw, we decided to wait for my regular vet and see if Custard was to go under anesthetic and do it then.
Well long story shortened Custard performed surgery on his own paw, removing the mass. The vet cleaned up the paw but could do so w/o anesthetic. So we didn't xray. Looked up the nose again, still didn't see anything.
Since he was functioning ok we held the course of Temaril P and Tramadol and waited and watched carefully.
The nosebleed didn't happen again, and I hoped it was just that he sneezed himself into a nose bleed, or that he had a regular old run of the mill sinus infection which was resolving. 
The following weekend (why oh why is it always on a weekend?!) he started to sneeze a ton uncontrollably. Went on for over an hour. It was kinda awful. Well he laid down and i saw a blade of grass just peaking out of his nostril. So i pulled it to remove it, thought it was just tucked up there. Nope. I pulled out an 8-10 inch blade of thick wide grass. It was bloody/pus-y. Rather gross. It had been stuck way up there somewhere. Poor thing! Well that nasty thing went into a ziplock baggie, he seemed MUCH happier, and i called the vet. The vet said it was possible that that is all it was all along. Custard has seemed fine, has had no nose bleeds, and is doing great.

So what is all this long winded stuff about? me trying to tell you that it could be something as small and easily dealt with as a foreign body up there that will work it's way out. Or it could be a benign polp or a simple sinus infection. It could also be something dreadful like cancer (i worry, and i still can't shake that idea myself). So I say to you DON"T PANIC. Go to the vet, have the vet look up there. If there is nothing visible bugging Jack, you can do straight for an image, or you can wait and see how things develop. I think you should definitely go see the vet asap. Different meds may be in order and may make him feel better too.

I understand your concern about transporting him. I feel the same way about Custard. What I did is go to Bed Bath and Beyond, bought an egg crate mattress thing, folded in in 1/2, lay it in the back of the car, then put his dog bed on top of that, then a fleece blanket on top of that. That is what he travels on and it helps keep him comfortable. I also leave extra early so i'm not rushing, and I drive slowly. I crack the window so he has fresh air to sniff. I lift him in and out of the car and allow him time to steady up before heading into the vet. I take treats and water with us for the visit and afterwards too.

I hope maybe i've been of somehelp. If nothing else, allow me to say Don't Panic! and Go to the Vet!
Please keep us posted and please feel free to PM me anytime.
Best Wishes
Sarah


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm sorry you had to find us under the circumstances but did want to welcome you and say that I'm glad you're here. I have no experience with your current problem, but certainly do agree with all the advice to take him to the vetasap. Also, I recently found this harness from another member here who has a senior with mobility issues. Our rescue Cody ( springer) has occassional mobility issues and this has really been a godsend. Perhaps one can help Jack also. It was originally designed for search & rescue dogs to be lifted from in & out of helicopters !!http://www.ruffwear.com/Web-Master-trade-Harness?category=16 Please keep us posted on Jack & what you find out from the vet. We'll be sending good thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

How is Jack doing?


----------



## DebS (Jun 10, 2008)

Thank you so much. You have no idea how your message lifted our family up. We are going to ask about Deramaxx this morning. 17 years! What a blessing for you. We have had Jack for 15 beautiful years and a wonderful Irish setter for 14. He passed away when Jack was 2 and poor Jack was heartbroken. And lately its been our turn. Thank you once again, and God bless you for helping us so quickly.


----------



## DebS (Jun 10, 2008)

I can't talk about this without falling apart. I came home from work at noon yesterday to find Jack on the floor and he couldn't get up. I called the vet and carried him outside and he looked like he had a stroke. I laid with him on the lawn until 3:30 when my oldest son arrived from where he lives 2 hours away and then we moved him inside. I spoke with his vet again and told her that he was not in pain and we were going to keep him at home. He looked like he was going to go any minute. He was semi conscious for most of the night. We carried him outside several times in the night. He can stand for a few minutes but then gets wobbly. He is sitting up a bit this morning, way more alert.We took him to the vet this afternoon because he is dehydrated. She called and said he has rallied and ate and is wagging his tail at everyone but he is 15 and is losing the use of his back legs. I have to carry him to the lawn and help him stand. It is devastating and I can't bear being in this house without him. Our youngest son is 19 and can hardly remember life without Jack. Please pray for him and for us to have the strength to do whatever is right for our precious boy.


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

Oh, I am so sorry to hear this. You, Jack, and the rest of your family are in my thoughts and prayers. Lots of hugs and love coming from Ohio.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Praying for Jack and your whole family. I will keep you all in my thoughts and prayers. God bless you..... I'm hoping Jack continues to rally. There are harnesses to help with his hind legs if need be. This is a great site and the people are really wonderful. http://www.handicappedpets.com/


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so sorry that his isnt improving. We are praying for Jack and your family that he rallies back again. I will light a candle for all of you and Jack. Here is the candle site http://www.gratefulness.org/candles/candles.cfm?l=eng&gi=GRF


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

So glad he is rallying! There are treatments for dogs who have had strokes. And like Betty, there are may ways to get him around without use of his back legs.
Look at the Goldstock thread on Lucy's Legacy! She lived happily for 10 years with her back legs!


----------



## RedWoofs (Apr 19, 2008)

Oh Debs, prayers are coming to Jack and you from Maryland. I know you must be so worried.I am glad to hear he is rallying and being hydrated. May his tail wag more and more stronger and stronger each day. 

For what it's worth, at age 14 our Katie went down suddenly and flatly could not move at all, was vomiting, etc. similar to what you are experiencing. I thought it was a fatal stroke. it was awful and i thought it was goodbye. hydrations and nursing care made all the differenece. She went from unable to stand independently or eat or drink on to standing with the use of a sling, then ambulating independently and eating and drinking by herself. took about 6 weeks until she was better. turns out it was Idiopathic Vestibular Disorder, which is sometimes called Old Dog's disease and is very common in older GRs. So maybe Jack will be making a full recovery.
If you want to, you can make a soft and inexpensive sling to take some weight of him. Take a yard or two of anti pill fleece (it's sold at jo anne fabrics, etc or you can use a baby's blanket), wash it, then tie knots in either end. It's effective, soft, and launders easily if he wees on it when you go outside.
Keeping you both in my prayers.
I lit a candle for you
Sarah


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

My thoughts are with you!


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Sending prayers and Good Luck wishes for Jack


----------

